# Decoy Trailer Question



## fryerjj (Jul 15, 2009)

I just bought a used decoy trailer. I am wondering about the tires though. The trailer only has 12 inch tires on it. How fast should I go with these tires and how far can I pull the trailer. I hunt locally, but plan on making a few trips of about 300 miles away. Is there a chance to put 13 inch tires on the trailer? Any advice would be welcomed.


----------

